# First time ribs with Q-view



## mrvernall (Nov 7, 2015)

So I tried smoking some ribs today for the first time. It was also the longest smoke at 6 hours using the 3-2-1 method. It went surprisingly well :)

Here are the ribs with some bbq sauce on, they were left in the fridge overnight.












20151107_115936.jpg



__ mrvernall
__ Nov 7, 2015
__ 2






Also the first time I smoked anything in the bad rain.












20151107_132433.jpg



__ mrvernall
__ Nov 7, 2015






After the first 3 hours all is looking good and still holding a good temperature of 225F. 

Now I wrapped the ribs in foil and put some butter, bbq and hot sauce in with them.












20151107_152950.jpg



__ mrvernall
__ Nov 7, 2015






After the 2 hours in the foil, I took them out of the foil and put them in for 1 last hour and then they were done.













20151107_190003.jpg



__ mrvernall
__ Nov 7, 2015






Sorry picture a bit blurry here as was too busy eating them to check :/












20151107_190604.jpg



__ mrvernall
__ Nov 7, 2015






Next time I will be cooking 2 or 3 racks as they are so good to eat :)

Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello.  Looks good.  Glad it turn out GREAT for you.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Nov 8, 2015)

Great looking ribs. It is good to get the first success under your belt.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 8, 2015)

No tips needed, looks like you nailed it[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]9748[/emoji]️[emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## markuk (Nov 8, 2015)

Real text book stuff - that's the way to do it - I'm still around Danny and wade btw !!!!

thanks to Wade's advice I batch smoke several at a time and freeze them - still got 2 or 3 still in the freezer

Well done !


----------



## mrvernall (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks all :) I loved smoking them.


----------



## tombirmingham (Nov 9, 2015)

Well done, going to get some babybacks on the go myself !


----------



## tombirmingham (Nov 9, 2015)

....any online stockists for this ? Cant find anywhere that are selling them !


----------



## markuk (Nov 9, 2015)

Liked the use of wet "rub" as opposed to dry - may try that


----------



## smokewood (Nov 9, 2015)

Great looking ribs, keep it up


----------

